# Info From Dish Csr: L201 Release?



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Not to get ahead of ourselves, but I found this intresting. I was on the phone tonight with Dish advance tech concerning my 721 not making the adjustment for daylight savings. While waiting for a reboot to complete I asked him if he has any info concerning an upcoming scheduled software release for the 921. After checking his notes he mentioned L201 is scheduled for sometime in December. He said one of the upgrades will be local channel remapping. I assume he was referring to Dish locals. Mark, anything to this?
Once again, this would make sense if L189 is in the final stages of BETA testing, and they have a team working on the next release. BTW, my 721 is still stuck one hour ahead. Nobody can figure this out.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hmmm...it's certainly possible that they'll jump from L189 to L201. I haven't heard anything specific about that, but I haven't asked about it either.


----------



## KrazyEd (Oct 8, 2004)

While waiting for a reboot to complete I asked him if he has any info concerning an upcoming scheduled software release for the 921. After checking his notes he mentioned L201 is scheduled for sometime in December. He said one of the upgrades will be local channel remapping. I assume he was referring to Dish locals. Mark, anything to this?
I had a similar experience with Advance Tech, and Update 210 was mentioned
for the first week in Dec. He said he was not aware of a 189 update. Thought
dish might skip it and go to 210. I guess he didn't know about the Tech Chat.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that Local Channel remap was mentioned in yesterday's chat. IE, Channel 8070 WRC NBC 4 in Washington DC will show up as "4" in the guide. My Dish 6000 does not do this.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Interestingly, my legacy box (2700?) didn't do it either, until I got my 921. I had to get a new LNBF, so I got a DP Quad, and that then required a DishPro adapter for the 2700. Lo and behold, I had LIL!

-Chris


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Hmmm...it's certainly possible that they'll jump from L189 to L201. I haven't heard anything specific about that, but I haven't asked about it either.


On Tech Chat, last night, information was provided stating that L189 would be released on November 18 and OTA guide data EPI would be added in December.


----------

